#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Rötung/Jucken der Eichel/Penisschaft >

## Mem321

Hallo, 
hab seit langer Zeit schon ein Problem im Genitalbereich. Wie schon im Topic steht, ist meine Eichel und auch der Penisschaft rot und juckt teilweise. 
War schon bei einer Urologin, der als erstes auf ein Pilsproblem deutete und mir eine Salbe verschrieb. Die Salbe half nicht und ich ging wieder hin und die Urologin machte einen Abstrich und verschrieb mir eine andere Salbe. ( Jedesmal war der Wirkstoff Clotrimazol. 
Als der Befund da war, sagte sie mir, dass es sich nicht um einen Pils handeln würde und verschrieb mir wieder eine andere Salbe, in der auch wieder der gleiche Wirkstoff war. 
Ich war damit nicht so ganz zufrieden und ging zu einem anderen Urologen, der mir auch sagte, dass es kein Pils, sondern eine Entzündung sei und verschrieb mir eine "neue" Salbe, die aber einen anderen Wirkstoff enthielt. Nach drei Tagen Anwednungsdauer wurde mein "bester" so rot und brannte, dass ich die Creme in den Müll warf. Deshalb kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen, welcher Wirkstoff das war. 
Naja, eine ganze Weile verging und es ging mal etwas besser und etwas schlechter. Ich informierte mich im netz und fand den Begriff "Reinlichkeitsbalanitis" und  glaube zu erkennen, dass ich genau dieses Problem habe. Ich war schon immer sehr Reinlichkeitsbewusst aber vielleicht war das genau ein Fehler.  
Als ich vor ein paar Tagen bei meinem Hausarzt wegen einem anderen Problem war, sprach ich mit ihm  auch darüber und er verschrieb mir Clotrimazol als Salbe und Fluconazol als Kapseln.  
Naja, wie ich mir schon dachte, blieb auch hier der Erfolg aus und ich renne immernoch mit diesem nervenden Problem rum und weiß langsam nicht mehr, was ich machen soll  :Sad: ( 
Gibt es denn eine Salbe direkt gegen diese Reinlichkeitsbalanitis oder könnt ihr mir raten, was ich am besten noch machen soll. 
Ich wäre sehr dankbar.

----------


## urologiker

Sei gegrüßt, 
leider kann ich dir vom Schreibtisch aus bei diesem Problem nur damit weiterhelfen, dass du dich an einen Urologen deines Vertrauens wendest! 
Um beurteilen zu können, was deinem Hautzustand hilft, muß man die Penishaut klinisch gesehen haben! 
BTW: Gib uns doch mal den link zum Thema "Reinlichkeitsbalanitis", dann kennen wir auch dein Problem besser  :Zwinker:  
Gruß, logiker

----------


## lucy230279

@uro 
schaust du hier:  http://www.netdoktor.de/sex_partners.../balanitis.htm

----------


## Teetante

> @uro 
> schaust du hier:  http://www.netdoktor.de/sex_partners.../balanitis.htm

 @ Lucy,     :bigeyes_2_blue5:  
Ich bin mir sicher, Urologiker kennt diesen Begriff! Sollte er bei seinem Fachgebiet zumindest... :Zwinker:

----------


## lucy230279

ich denke schon, dass er es weiß..aber für alle anderen ist es sicher interessant :Smiley:

----------

